

Health IT standards (HL7) to become freely available - squidsoup
http://www.hl7.org/about/faqs/FreeIP.cfm

======
drcode
At it's core, HL7 is basically a very, very horrible xml-like markup system
(but with weird binary delimitation.) Is this the "IP" they're making free? If
so, they can keep it.

~~~
squidsoup
HL7 is an organisation responsible for many different health IT standards such
as CDA (clinical document architecture), RIM (conceptual model), VMR (virtual
medical record) and others. 'HL7 messaging' is what you're thinking of.

